# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  كيف تحفظ المتون العلمية بيسر وسهولة

## تلميذة ابن القيم

الكاتب فضيلة الشيخ عبد المحسن القاسم حفظه الله تعالى 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين. 
العلم أكثر من أن يحاط ، والعاقل يأخذ منه زهرته ، والنبيل يكتب خير ما يسمع ، ويحفظ أحسن ما يكتب ، ويحدث بأحسن ما يحفظ ، والعالم لا يكون عالماً بدون حفظ المتون، يقول شيخ الإسلام : " من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون" 

والرحبي يقول: 

والثلثان وهما التمام= فاحفظ فكل حافظ إمام 
ولا يكون المرء راسخا في العلم بدون حفظ أصول العلم ، وقد أوعبت الأمة في كل فن من فنون العلم إيعابا ، فاطلب من العلم آكده وأوجبه وأغزره نفعا، واحفظ في كل فن مختصراً قال شيخ الإسلام : " وليجتهد أن يعتصم في كل باب من أبواب العلم بأصل مأثور عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم". 
ثم انتقل إلى المبسوطات وتبحر فيها، وخذ العلم من أهله من شيخ يقتدى به في العلم والعمل. 
يقول محمد بن سيرين : " إن هذا العلم دين فانظروا عمن تأخذون دينكم" 
وخير العلوم ما ضبط أصله واستذكر فرعه. 

=== 

ماذا أحفظ من المتون ؟  

إبدأ في مطلع الطلب بحفظ كتاب الله متقناً مع التدبر، ثم احفظ متونا في العقيدة، فنقاء العقيدة يصحح النية، ويلجم الهوى، ويبارك في العمل، ويخلد الذكر، ثم احفظ متوناً في فنون متنوعة في التجويد والمصطلح والحديث والفقه وأصوله والفرائض والنحو والآداب، وإليك بيان بأهم المتون مرتبة مسلسلة حسب الفنون.  

1-القران الكريم: وخلال حفظك للقران لا تقتصر على حفظه فقط بل اجمع مع حفظه متوناً أخرى. 
2- التجويد: وتحفظ منظومة التحفة للجمزوري وهي 61 بيتاً. 
3- العقيدة: وتحفظ مسلسلة كما يأتي: 
نواقض الإسلام - القواعد الأربع - ثلاثة الأصول - كتاب التوحيد - (( وهذه المتون الأربعة للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله )) 
العقيدة الواسطية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، العقيدة الطحاوية. 
4-مصطلح الحديث: وتحفظ فيه البيقونية وهي (34) بيتاً، نخبة الفكر لا بن حجر. 
5-الحديث: وتحفظ متون الحديث الآتية: الأربعون النووية، عمدة الأحكام، بلوغ المرام. 
6- أصول الفقه: متن الورقات. 
7- الفقه : وتحفظ فيه : شروط الصلاة للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب، زاد المستقنع للإمام الحجاوي وهو خلاصة في فقه الأحكام وقد حوى مسائل عديدة. 
8- الفرائض: ويحفظ فيه : متن الرحبية وهي 176 بيتاً. 
9- النحو: وتحفظ فيه : الآجرومية ، ألفية ابن مالك. 
10-في الآداب : تحفظ منظومة أبي إسحاق الأندلسي: وهي منظومة بديعة مليئة بالأحكام وعدد أبياتها (115) بيتاً، ومطلعها: 

تفت فؤادك الأيام فتا = وتنحت جسمك الساعات نحتا 


=== 
اذكر لي المتون متدرجة لكي احفظها: 
القرآن العظيم، نواقض الإسلام، القواعد الأربع، ثلاثة الأصول، التحفة في التجويد، البيقونية، الأربعون النووية، كتاب التوحيد، الآجرومية، شروط الصلاة، الواسطية، الطحاوية، الرحبية، نخبة الفكر، عمدة الأحكام، بلوغ المرام، زاد المستقنع، ألفية ابن مالك، متن الورقات، منظومة الألبيري في الآداب. 
===  

طريقة حفظ المتون:  
والطريقة هي: أن تكرر المقطع الذي تريد حفظه عشرين مرة بعد الفجر مثلا.
وبعد العصر أيضا تكرره عشرين مرة. 
ولو كنت تحفظ مثلا ألفية ابن مالك فقبل أن تبدأ في حفظ الأبيات الجديدة اقرأ الأبيات التي حفظتها بالأمس عشرين مرة ، ثم اقرأ حفظا من أول الألفية حتى تصل إلى موطن الحفظ الجديد ، وهكذا تكرر ذلك يومياً حتى يرسخ المحفوظ ، وبهذه الطريقة سِرْ في كل متن تحفظه مع ضرورة مداومة مدارسة العلم حفظاً ومراجعة وقراءة وحضور دروس العلماء وملازمتهم ، والسؤال عما أشكل من مسائل العلم.  
وكان أبو إسحاق الشيرازي يعيد الدرس مائة مرة، وكان الكيا الهراسي يعيد سبعين مرة. 
واسمع هذه القصة التي تظهر لك أن قلة التكرار تنسي المحفوظ سريعاً. 
قال ابن الجوزي في الحث على حفظ العلم: 
" وحكى لنا الحسن – يعني ابن أبي بكر النيسابوري- أن فقيها أعاد الدرس في بيته مراراً كثيرة ، فقالت له عجوز في بيته: قد والله حفظته أنا ، فقال : أعيديه فأعادته، فلما كان بعد أيام ، قال : يا عجوز أعيدي ذلك الدرس ، فقالت: ما احفظه ، قال : أنا اكرر لئلا يصيبني ما أصابك " 
فطريقة رسوخ الحفظ هو التكرار وما الحفظ إلا بالتكرار. 

كيف أراجع المتون: 
إذا حفظت متوناً متنوعة في فنون العلم ، فراجع كل شهر جميع المتون التي حفظتها لتكون أرسخ في الحفظ ، واظهر في الاستحضار ، وأسرع في الاستدلال.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيك غاليتي لا حرمك الله الأجر والمثوبة

----------


## الحافظة

جزاك الله خيرا أختي وزادك من فضله ووفقك لمرضاته

----------


## الدره المكنونه

جزاكم الله الله خيرا ونفع الامه

----------


## السلفية النجدية

جزيتِ خيرًا أختاه ..

نفع الله بنقلك ، وبارك فيكِ ..

دمتِ بحفظ الله ورعايته ..

----------


## أم رميساء

جزاك الله خيرا أختي ......بارك الله فيك

----------


## تلميذة ابن القيم

واياكم جميعا وفيكم بارك الله 
سررت بمروركم

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

لـــرفــع للفائده

----------


## قلب طيب

جزيتم خير الجزاء

----------


## طويلبة مغربية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزيت الخير كله اختي الفاضلة وبارك الله فيك 
وأحسن الله إلى الشيخ عبد المحسن القاسم

----------


## طالبة العلم

جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء ..

----------


## طالبة العلم

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1175074

هذا رابط يفيدكن أخواتي ..

----------


## حفيدة البخاري

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا الناقلة والمنقول منه والمضيفة للرابط

----------


## الروميصاء السلفية

بارك الله فيكم يا تلميذة ابن القيم وكتب أجركم....

----------


## طالبة فقه

لااله الا الله...نفع الله بك...وجزاك خير

----------


## مؤمنة كالغيث

بارك الله فيك أختي,,, رزقني الله وإياكن بالعلم النافع المبارك

----------


## مروة عاشور

نقل قيم, نفع الله به.. وشكر لكِ وللشيخ..




> وحكى  لنا الحسن – يعني ابن أبي بكر النيسابوري- أن فقيها أعاد الدرس في بيته  مراراً كثيرة ، فقالت له عجوز في بيته: قد والله حفظته أنا ، فقال : أعيديه  فأعادته، فلما كان بعد أيام ، قال : يا عجوز أعيدي ذلك الدرس ، فقالت: ما  احفظه ، قال : أنا اكرر لئلا يصيبني ما أصابك " 
> فطريقة رسوخ الحفظ هو التكرار وما الحفظ إلا بالتكرار.


نعم سبحان الله!
فكثير من طلاب وطالبات العلم يتوهم أنه قد حفظ وأتقن متنًا وبالغ في تكراره, لكن مع مرور الأيام يراه قد تبخر ولم يبق معه منه إلا اللمم!
وهنا تظهر فائدة التثبيت وأهميته البالغة, ولنا في أهل شنقيط وهمتهم في التكرار والمراجعة وحسن تثبيت المحفوظ خير أسوة..
فقد قرأت وسمعت من يكرر منهم المتن أكثر من مائة مرة, وفي اليوم التالي خمسين, وفي الثالث ثلاثين وبعد أسبوع عشرين وبعد شهر عشرة, فلا يشكو نسيانه لأنه أتقن التثبيت, فاللهم بارك في تلك الهمم.

----------


## برالامان

بارك الله بك غاليتي

----------


## مسلمة وأفتخر

جزاكِ الله خيراً

----------


## أم عبادة

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## إيمان بولشفار

حفظك الله وجعلك من عباده الصالحين ونفع بك

----------


## أصولية

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاك الله خيرا اختاه .

----------


## كتاب مخطوط

بارك الله فيك و أحسن إليك

----------


## أسمهان المغربية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك أختي تلميذة القيم وقد أحسنت وأفدت فجعل الله كلما كتبتيه خالصا لوجهه الكريم ونفعنا وإياك والمسلمين بالعلم

----------

